# A Few Camping Pictures



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)

From our September trip.

















Hiding camo in willows...






On rock...


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2018)

Great pictures, love the pets pics too.  The cat almost looked like a bear coming out of the brush till I blinked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks  for posting  pictures  of  Mother Nature  with  nothing  built  on them.  sigh


----------



## Lara (Sep 19, 2018)

No wonder you enjoy camping so much! 
These are all incredible photos! Your cat doesn't wander off?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2018)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!

This guy doesn't look like a happy camper! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks April, Falcon and Lara!  No, he's a good boy and has been on many camping trips with us.  He sticks close to the campsite and goes in and out of the camper on his own when we leave the screen door open for him.  If we go off for fishing or a hike, he's secure inside.  He comes when I call him, as reliable as a dog. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing!
> 
> This guy doesn't look like a happy camper! layful:



Thanks Aunt Bea, he is a happy camper, here's an older pic of him doing what makes him happiest....napping.


----------



## jujube (Sep 19, 2018)

Great pictures!


----------



## AprilT (Sep 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Aunt Bea, he is a happy camper, here's an older pic of him doing what makes him happiest....napping.



Adorable!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2018)

What beautiful country, SB. Loved the animals, too. Thanks for posting them for us!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 19, 2018)

Great pics, thanks for sharing them.
Loki & Bigfoot  :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2018)

I always love seeing your pictures Seabreeze. Such cute family vacation pics
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2018)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice pics SB.......do you go back to the same area each year ?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2018)

awww nice to see your babies again SB, they look as relaxed as they always do on a trip with you. Hope you had a lovely time... beautiful area..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Ike, we've gone to this area often over the last several years because the fishing is good, nice scenery and few people around.  But on the last trip we camped somewhere else and have stayed both in national forests and BLM land.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 24, 2018)

Beautiful pics and I'm guessing that it's out west as there's no reds in the autumn foliage.  Good guess?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Dave, we're in Colorado and those pictures were taken in the Gunnison National Forest.  We saw some almost reds in the area, but not the rich reds that can be seen in other areas of the country.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Sorry, SB, but this pic cries for a caption;


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2018)

:topsy_turvy:  Funny Gary!  He rode in the truck with the dog and hogged the camera....those antidepressants are really doing a number on his memory.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> :topsy_turvy:  Funny Gary!  He rode in the truck with the dog and hogged the camera....those antidepressants are really doing a number on his memory.



Well then, he needs a happy face;


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 24, 2018)

Just now seeing these great pics Seabreeze....my daughter's been there and still an avid camper....thanks for sharing and thanks Gary for the funnies


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2018)

What a funny cat you have, SB! I wonder how it got that way...


----------

